# TECH - Simplicity Prestige 27HP Kohler Garden Tractor



## meSz (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a Simplicity Prestige 27HP Kohler Garden Tractor 2690737 that was running fine then my son got on it and tried to start it. He had it choked even though I had just got off it 15 minutes ago. I told him not to choke it and then nothing. I turned the key off and then back on. The lights on the dash come on for a very brief second and then everything goes out. I hear a brief click noise as well but again only for a brief second and then I get absolutely nothing. I checked the battery and I have 12.53 volts so the battery is good. Cleaned the terminals and wires. I checked the wires to the plugs (I did this as I once had mice build a nest in the motor and chew through the wires) and they appear to be in tact. Any assistance is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you checked where the battery grounds to the frame? Also where the positive cable attaches to the solenoid.


----------

